# Great Fruit Fly source



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Found this and have been going through it. They have over 1500 varieties/lines of fruitflies. Also have numerous recipes and sources for ingredients. Enjoy

https://stockcenter.ucsd.edu/info/welcome.php


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

awesome find!!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great info, too bad a lot of them are the same size, woudl be cool to get one 2xs the size of hydei


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

You found size info on there? I was looking to see if I could find really small species but couldn't see any size info


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Interesting that their recipe uses corn meal rather than potato flakes, and their sugar is granulated sugar rather than powdered sugar.

I may have to do some "experimenting"


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

What part does the Agar play in their recipe? Stuff looks to be pricey. Is there a substitute for it?


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

yea i wonder if theres a larger ff then hydi or maybe one just as big that reproduces much quicker?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

gary1218 said:


> What part does the Agar play in their recipe? Stuff looks to be pricey. Is there a substitute for it?


It is used to create a jello like consistency to the media.. it is mainly a stabilizer. 

Ed


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice site... bookmarked!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, you can go full biotope with even endemic ffs! https://stockcenter.ucsd.edu/index.php?table=Species&action=view&q=Peru&submit=Search


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If anyone here does end up trying new fruitfly species, please keep in mind that these are normally sold to institutions that have established methods for ensuring that they are not released into the wild. California had to spend millions of dollars in the 1980s to eradicate mediterranean frutiflies and it would be aweful to think that our hobby could help release new potential pathogens around the country.

There isn't any information as to which are flightless, but I assume that many of these are fliers. It would be nice to have some "new blood" in the lines that are currently used in the hobby, though.

Richard.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

D. mercatum is listed as parthenogenetic?!? oh man.. and I thought OUR cultures boomed... depending on speed of development that could get ridiculous. 

Anyone have any idea what "or[1]Bl[1]pr{1]cv[1] AR/CU(*lethal*)" means? the boss @ the first level of Turtles in Time come to mind


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I still remember the helocopters that would fly over my house every night to spray the flies. There would be about ten in a row.




Woodsman said:


> If anyone here does end up trying new fruitfly species, please keep in mind that these are normally sold to institutions that have established methods for ensuring that they are not released into the wild. California had to spend millions of dollars in the 1980s to eradicate mediterranean frutiflies and it would be aweful to think that our hobby could help release new potential pathogens around the country.
> 
> There isn't any information as to which are flightless, but I assume that many of these are fliers. It would be nice to have some "new blood" in the lines that are currently used in the hobby, though.
> 
> Richard.


----------



## blaster40 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wait a minute. Am I supposed to be using powdered sugar instead of granular sugar in my fruit fly cultures ?


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

tclipse said:


> Anyone have any idea what "or[1]Bl[1]pr{1]cv[1] AR/CU(*lethal*)" means?


They describe the genotype. See the link for a short tutorial:

Nomenclature - Bloomington


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

blaster40 said:


> Wait a minute. Am I supposed to be using powdered sugar instead of granular sugar in my fruit fly cultures ?


most of us use the powdered sugar. it sounds like the company in the link is useing granular


----------



## rhebert (Dec 3, 2009)

gary1218 said:


> What part does the Agar play in their recipe? Stuff looks to be pricey. Is there a substitute for it?


It's basically the water left over from boiling potatoes. I made tons of it when I grew shitake mushrooms. It's cheap, easy, and you get to eat lots of mashed potatoes. You could probably just substitute some quantity of the potato flakes everyone here has on hand.

Shroomery - What are some good agar media recipes?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

rhebert said:


> It's basically the water left over from boiling potatoes. I made tons of it when I grew shitake mushrooms. It's cheap, easy, and you get to eat lots of mashed potatoes. You could probably just substitute some quantity of the potato flakes everyone here has on hand.
> 
> Shroomery - What are some good agar media recipes?


 
actually agar is derived from sea weed and is a gelationous substance that is used in microbial cultures (as many microbes don't break it down) as well as cooking. It is a stabilizer... 

Ed


----------



## rhebert (Dec 3, 2009)

Ed said:


> actually agar is derived from sea weed and is a gelationous substance that is used in microbial cultures (as many microbes don't break it down) as well as cooking. It is a stabilizer...
> 
> Ed


Doh! You're right. It's been a while. Agar was just one of the ingredients we used to make what we generically called "agar". I used to get it pretty cheap at the Asian food market.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

anyone willing to contact them for 

1. The smallest flightless FF available
2. The largest flightless FF available.


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

sports_doc said:


> anyone willing to contact them for
> 
> 1. The smallest flightless FF available
> 2. The largest flightless FF available.


I emailed them today. I asked if they had any wingless/flightless or "jumpers". I made it sound fancier though and more thoughtful, but you get the gist of it. I want to see if they have any at all that even fit that stipulation. Then we can venture on the specifics. There was 2 emails on the "About Us" section of the website so I emailed both of them.


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

packer43064 said:


> I emailed them today. I asked if they had any wingless/flightless or "jumpers". I made it sound fancier though and more thoughtful, but you get the gist of it. I want to see if they have any at all that even fit that stipulation. Then we can venture on the specifics. There was 2 emails on the "About Us" section of the website so I emailed both of them.


They emailed back. 

Hi Jeff,

Unfortunately, we do not have any flightless or wingless fly stocks. I put an announcement on our web page a couple of months ago asking if anyone in the fly community had some but got no response.

Good luck in your search,
Maxi


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Eric Walker said:


> most of us use the powdered sugar. it sounds like the company in the link is useing granular


powdered sugar is really sweetened corn starch


----------



## Tony Kim (Apr 26, 2005)

rhebert said:


> It's basically the water left over from boiling potatoes. I made tons of it when I grew shitake mushrooms. It's cheap, easy, and you get to eat lots of mashed potatoes. You could probably just substitute some quantity of the potato flakes everyone here has on hand.
> 
> Shroomery - What are some good agar media recipes?


Agars texture can be similar to using cornstarch and water, your cooking it anyway. Its jello looking. Just a thought.


----------

